

Don't Learn C the Wrong Way - mmisu
http://hentenaar.com/dont-learn-c-the-wrong-way

======
atamanroman
You like K&R. I understand that - it's a good, well known book. Maybe a little
outdated. But zed shaw has some valid points there which aren't less valid
just because his book isn't perfect, either. You're ranting so much about the
books structure that I can't take your post seriously, even though I agree
with you to some extent.

------
andymoe
The author is supposedly rewriting the LCTHW book. For what it's worth I have
found it useful.

------
Jugurtha
[https://github.com/thentenaar?tab=repositories](https://github.com/thentenaar?tab=repositories)

[https://github.com/zedshaw?tab=repositories](https://github.com/zedshaw?tab=repositories)

Not too bad for a "writer", Mr Engineer.

There are things one doesn't get to say until one gets to say them. And I
return this one on me, shut my mouth, and get back to work.

